# Difference between TMC ADA SIGNATURE



## krazypara3165 (8 Nov 2013)

Evening chaps. I have finally come to the conclusion that my discus tank will never bee the planted paradise ive dreamed of due to the difficulty of balancing the needs of the fish with the needs of the plant.

So I have decided to treat myself to a new optiwhite and a stand specifically for scaping.

However there seems to be huge price differences between the few brands. 
I have found a signature 600x450x450 and a stand for around the 280 mark, yet a 60p and stand is closer to the 500 mark

Can anyone shed some light on the subject?


----------



## sa80mark (8 Nov 2013)

I was looking at both these models and the only difference really is price, with ada your paying for the name imo

Mark


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Nov 2013)

Ime there's not much difference in the quality, I know I own the signature, but having seen the 60p and stand in real life the only thing slightly better is the stand you'll get with the 60p. The tank isn't much different  though, the silicone on them both are about the same. The signature is a steal really.


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Nov 2013)

Go for the TMC... ive got the 600x450x450 and its excellent quality for the price


----------



## Alastair (8 Nov 2013)

Aqua ones new optiplant range are fantastic too. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Nov 2013)

Have you got a link for those Alastair, Googling them isn't very successful.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Nov 2013)

Say what you want about ADA. I still felt all warm inside when I saw my baby.


----------



## Wallace (8 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Say what you want about ADA. I still felt all warm inside when I saw my baby.



That's because you've spent your money on it, you were hardly gonna have it turn up, look at it and go 'meh'. I'm sure in some countries you could buy an arm and a leg down the market for the money you paid out. 

Go for the TMC over ADA all day long, and spend the difference on all your substrate, plants, ferts, fish etc etc

With ADA you are paying a premium because of who Amano is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Also consider the 60x30x45 TMC Signature. 

The shallower 30cm height makes it much easier to maintain, easier to provide good circulation, better light at the substrate and more opportunity for exposed wood and emergent plants.  I'm also not sure if the 60x45x45 is available in clear silicone - but I could be wrong.

With regards quality of glass and silicone - there's no difference TMC vs ADA. Just a different sticker really, and price.

BTW, please let's not start an ADA-bashing thread. Most of us know a premium is paid for a luxury brand, and ADA is no exception.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Nov 2013)

Wallace said:


> That's because you've spent your money on it, you were hardly gonna have it turn up, look at it and go 'meh'. I'm sure in some countries you could buy an arm and a leg down the market for the money you paid out.
> 
> Go for the TMC over ADA all day long, and spend the difference on all your substrate, plants, ferts, fish etc etc
> 
> ...



No, it's also because I saved hard money for it. I will be definitely on a lot less money than a lot of people on here. 
I bought into a brand, a brand who has pushed the nature aquarium to where it is today. Not imitations of ADA. 
I'm not advising someone to buy, I'm just sharing my experience.  I'm happy with what I bought, regardless of what anyone has to say.

And George, I recall you saying , 'I'm selling my TMC signature, to purchase a NA complete setup, because I can't afford ADA'  Or something along them lines. 

Cheers,
N


----------



## kirk (8 Nov 2013)

Don't know if I'm out of line here, tell me if I am. But I was talking to ed at aquajardin in Glos. Don't know if your on a budget but he has an ex display optiwhite looked similar to measurements.  it needs a reseall along the back I think but you could probably get it for under £100 if you like I ring him now and find out the spec and condition.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Hi Nathaniel,

No, I never said I was selling my TMC Signature.

But I did say I was getting an NA.

And I did say I couldn't afford an ADA.

My (affording ADA) comments were tongue-in-cheek. I'll try to make it clearer in future.


----------



## Wallace (8 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> No, it's also because I saved hard money for it.
> 
> I bought into a brand, a brand who has pushed the nature aquarium to where it is today.
> 
> ...



That's basically what I said, I think.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Hi Nathaniel,
> 
> No, I never said I was selling my TMC Signature.
> 
> ...



Apologise, I thought you said you were selling your TMC.

I suppose as long as the purchaser is happy, it doesn't really matter. 

I chose to make my own cabinet as the ADA ones are EXTREMELY expensive.  But making my own means I can choose whatever finish I want. Be it a wood veneer or stainless steel Formica. I'm lucky to have the equipment to do so.


----------



## kirk (8 Nov 2013)

Tanks a 60cm x 40cm x40cm just rang them'


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Nov 2013)

Wallace said:


> That's basically what I said, I think.



Almost. But you made it sound like I had bought it for the sake of doing so, as if money wasn't an issue.

It was, and I chose to save to buy the one I wanted. 

That makes the tank feel even more special too.


----------



## kirk (8 Nov 2013)

Hey! Calm down!



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Nov 2013)

George is correct in thinking that the TMC 600x450x450 only come with black silicone as I found out, although it's no hardship as is so neat and very litle of it


----------



## Nice (8 Nov 2013)

Hello

You can all say what you think but NA tanks are great quality and best price. Ironic that it is even better than TMC

For me TMC is like Ikea, so please dont even compare ADA with TMC, it may hurt Amano very much.


----------



## anttthony (8 Nov 2013)

I went with tmc..... if I wasn't recently married It would have been ada. each to their own

ant


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Nice said:


> ....please dont even compare ADA with TMC, it may hurt Amano...


ADA is perceived as the most premium and luxury aquascaping brand available - a yardstick by which others are measured, so it's only natural that similar products that cost less will be discussed.

If I find a product that I see as equal in terms of quality, and good value, then I'm certainly going to recommend it. Sorry if that offends you (or Amano)...


----------



## Alastair (8 Nov 2013)

Nice said:


> Hello
> 
> You can all say what you think but NA tanks are great quality and best price. Ironic that it is even better than TMC
> 
> For me TMC is like Ikea, so please dont even compare ADA with TMC, it may hurt Amano very much.



Why is it ironic that you think NA is better than TMC?? Just out of curiosity??

If one tank looks as appealing as another but much cheaper i know which id opt to go for. I wouldn't say na are the best price although they certainly are attractive set ups

On a whole I think everybody has their own preferences when it comes to tanks, and other than the NA tanks ive seen ada  and tmc and both look equally as good.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Nov 2013)

As said there really isn't much between them, the actual tanks are the same in quality. They really are. The cabinet on the other hand...the NA cabinets are probably the best, then ADA and then TMC. But for £100 for a cabinet you can't go wrong IMO. We don't sit and look at the cabinet do we?


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Nov 2013)

Superb info gents!

Cheers george, I was thinking of getting the shallower one after seeing shallow tanks in TGM


----------



## Nice (8 Nov 2013)

People i'm just saying that NA is cheaper and good quality that is all  Ironic cause you get a NA 65 system cheaper than a TMC 65 system. Arent we talking about a good worth of monay. Then NA is the best.

And no, it dont offends me, but to compare ADA with TMC, with all do respect ...came on... (JUST quality reasons)


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Nov 2013)

Have you seen a TMC tank, Nice?


----------



## Nice (8 Nov 2013)

Yes.

They are good tanks. Nothing against them. And as i know ADA tank are now made in china, and probably TMC are made in china as well.

I've seen ADA tanks with problems as well, on a forum. All tanks are hand made, so we can have problems from all brands. But far from all ADA has got the worse customer service i ever found.

TMC may be equal in terms of quality, and good value, but an ADA tanks have much less fails than other brands, and apparently they do have much less fails , as i never seen 1 with any problem. But yes, not even ADA is perfect.


----------



## sanj (8 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> I'm also not sure if the 60x45x45 is available in clear silicone - but I could be wrong.


 
I dont think it is. I have the 60x45x45 one and could only get it in black silicon, personally I was happy with.

While the TMC price is very good, if I were doing this again I may well have gone NA, they have wooden stands (I think) which to my mind is much better than MDF.


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Nov 2013)

This is all very well and yes everyone will say that what they own is 'simply the best ever' but surely it's what you put inside that counts? I bought my TMC on recommendations from other members, the dimensions of it suited what I was after and considered that what I had beforehand it was a decent upgrade.... and more money saved to go elsewhere


----------



## James D (9 Nov 2013)

I bought an ADA 60 p because it worked out cheaper to nip up the road and buy it from TGM than drive to Birmingham to get the TMC (which I was planning).

I thought it was good value but what amazes me is the exponential increase in price as the tanks get bigger. For the size the OP wants tmc is much better value, I haven't seen the NA tanks but their cabinets look really nice, ang good value.


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2013)

Nice said:


> Yes.
> 
> They are good tanks. Nothing against them. And as i know ADA tank are now made in china, and probably TMC are made in china as well.
> 
> ...



Not to bash ada on their tanks as they arw good looking tanks but I have read on other forums problems where seals can go after a year. Its on a few sites. Especially the 120 tanks. 
Yes this can happen with all tanks agreed but ive not heard this with na or tmc...... yet 

At the end of the day its down to a person's personal choice.

  All are very good tanks


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Nov 2013)

TMC tanks are made in Portugal.


----------



## Curvball (9 Nov 2013)

Interesting debate about the brands and the tanks they offer - strange that they all share common elements, glass and silicone...

Having not owned any of the mentioned brands, I must say that when I compared my old reef tank with the build quality of Elos, I was extremely disappointed by the Elos. The silicone work was relatively sloppy when compared to my UK built tank. This UK built tank (by Aquarium Connections) still ranks up there with the likes of TMC and ADA from what I've seen. Just don't be blinded by the branding, sometimes there are better options closer to home, if you know what I mean.

I guess it comes down to what you want to associate yourself with, how much you're willing to spend to have that association and if that brand ticks your requirement list in terms of size, and finish.



Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Nov 2013)

Grrr... makes me sick when companies charge such a premium for their 'brand'.

Thinking about it however, Elos aquariums come with a sump, overflow and auto-top up device included. It's a shame they use black silicone though. Maybe there's a reason for that? Also I think only the front glass is 'optiwhite'.

Here's an interview with one of their sales reps: - 


As for ADA, I think there must also be some hefty distribution costs for them. However, who can deny that they charge fair prices when you see their bog standard regulators and wait for it... £725 for an artfully-designed CO2 bottle. Seriously???

P


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

As above they are all just panes of glass silicones together  but I'd love an Ada setup, and an NA setup and a tmc signature unfortunately this would lead to divorce and not being able to afford to keep or run these setups so I say long live clearseal


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Nov 2013)

pepedopolous said:


> Grrr... makes me sick when companies charge such a premium for their 'brand'.
> 
> Thinking about it however, Elos aquariums come with a sump, overflow and auto-top up device included. It's a shame they use black silicone though. Maybe there's a reason for that? Also I think only the front glass is 'optiwhite'.
> 
> ...




Why are elos using Maxspect R420r lighting when they have their own series suitable for This tank? This setup is a new model isn't it?


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Why are elos using Maxspect R420r lighting when they have their own series suitable for This tank? This setup is a new model isn't it?


 
Hi,

I follow the reefbuilders.com blog and I think they used a Maxspect because both Elos and Maxspect have the same distributor in the USA (Coralvue).

P


----------



## Michael W (9 Nov 2013)

tim said:


> As above they are all just panes of glass silicones together but I'd love an Ada setup, and an NA setup and a tmc signature unfortunately this would lead to divorce and not being able to afford to keep or run these setups so I say long live clearseal


 
Why Tim, why must you... Grrr... 

I like Clearseal because I can afford it. I think branding between TMC, ADA and NA does not matter since all three are reputable brands. At the end of the day its what is inside the tanks that really makes the difference. At the end of the day when you look at a picture/painting you look at the paint not the picture frame.


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2013)

Michael W said:


> Why Tim, why must you... Grrr...
> 
> I like Clearseal because I can afford it. I think branding between TMC, ADA and NA does not matter since all three are reputable brands. At the end of the day its what is inside the tanks that really makes the difference. At the end of the day when you look at a picture/painting you look at the paint not the picture frame.



Oh I dont know..... I do loves a good picture frame I do  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Nov 2013)

Michael W said:


> Why Tim, why must you... Grrr...
> 
> I like Clearseal because I can afford it. I think branding between TMC, ADA and NA does not matter since all three are reputable brands. At the end of the day its what is inside the tanks that really makes the difference. At the end of the day when you look at a picture/painting you look at the paint not the picture frame.



Yes, but we're talking about that smokescreen obscuring the 'painting'


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Nov 2013)

TMC used to advertise a choice of clear silicon joints on request...maybe they still will if asked...either way it's no biggie ...


----------



## viktorlantos (10 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Not to bash ada on their tanks as they arw good looking tanks but I have read on other forums problems where seals can go after a year. Its on a few sites. Especially the 120 tanks.
> Yes this can happen with all tanks agreed but ive not heard this with na or tmc...... yet
> 
> At the end of the day its down to a person's personal choice.
> ...


 
This was an issue with the old tanks, but honestly in 7 years i not seen any. I've read 2 or 3 comments or legends on the forums, but noone had a tank which did that 
The funny part is that when they produced their tanks in the EU was the issue. The German crafters used a thinner glass then they should.
We do have also a 120p, 120*45*45 in 8mm glass from that factory. Of course it has a 4mm bow on each side 8 mm total! I am not wondering this gave up after 5 years at some people if it did at all. We do use it for 3 years and no damage on silicone or no any bubbles in the silicone!

But, since they moved their production to china, the quality improoved. They are using thicker glass now so no or minimal bow only.
They also replaced the greenish optiwhite to a clear glass which has a nice ice blue edge.


----------



## Nice (10 Nov 2013)

Michael W said:


> Why Tim, why must you... Grrr... I like Clearseal because I can afford it. I think branding between TMC, ADA and NA does not matter since all three are reputable brands. At the end of the day its what is inside the tanks that really makes the difference. At the end of the day when you look at a picture/painting you look at the paint not the picture frame.


 
I agree 100% with that. I didn't say it, but i have done it. I buy what is the cheap, and NA is the one.


----------

